# Cole's Law



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Thinly sliced cabbage.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Cabbage? I don't get it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

coleslaw


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot the carrots.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Now I get it, it has to do with veggies. Since I abhor veggies, I try not to see them as 'funny'. Remember, veggies are NOT food, they are what food eats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its like I heard last night at the grocery store as the security guard was questioning someone:

"I told you. I didn't try to steal any vegetables. I just came in to take a leek."


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Now I get it, it has to do with veggies. Since I abhor veggies, I try not to see them as 'funny'. Remember, veggies are NOT food, they are what food eats!


When used to garnish a pulled pork sandwich, they cease to be "veggies".


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't even want to see a veggie, let alone have one on my plate. _/O


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I don't even want to see a veggie, let alone have one on my plate. _/O


Me too *Pro *!!! Butt, as I get older I wish I had eaten more.... -)O(-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Its like I heard last night at the grocery store as the security guard was questioning someone:
> 
> "I told you. I didn't try to steal any vegetables. I just came in to take a leek."


Yah, yah, that's it, something like that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> I still don't think he got it. :mrgreen: j/k Pro. :wink:


Yes he didn't get it; right-brained. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yes he didn't get it; right-brained.


I don't get it.

*.45*, leave you're butt out of it! I eat veggies, I just eat them 'processed'. I let the cow/pig/elk eat the veggies and 'process' them, then I eat the cow/pig/elk. _(O)_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta ask: What's with the polished stone Avatar, SilverSmitty?


----------

